# Polar Lights Thor still happening?



## StyreneDude (Nov 16, 2012)

It's been a year since this kit was first announced and the box art shown.
At that time they said it had been in the works for a while. It's not listed on their website with the other kits of 2014.

What happened? Anybody heard anything lately?


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

StyreneDude said:


> It's been a year since this kit was first announced and the box art shown.
> At that time they said it had been in the works for a while. It's not listed on their website with the other kits of 2014.
> 
> What happened? Anybody heard anything lately?







Not for a long time. Most probably be ditched and brought back as resin.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Maybe we'll get an update from Jamie this week at WonderFest.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Or if all else fails call and ask. While your at it maybe you can ask what happened to the Kane kit


*Round 2 LLC*

4073 Meghan Beeler Court
South Bend, IN 46628 USA
E-mail: [email protected]
Phone: Work 1-888-910-2889 ext. 3
Fax: Fax 574-243-3003

Facebook: Round2 Models
Twitter: round2corp


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

The Kane, the Queen, the Kong, the Galileo, the Batman, the Akira class starship, and or the Wicked Witch? Oh that's right the Witch was canceled.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

For anyone calling the phone # provided, here's a suggestion. If you happen to get a live person on the phone rather than voicemail, perhaps just ask this ONE fairly direct question rather than 15 or 20 specific kit related questions. The question being, "What impact did the purchase of the Lindberg tooling and onhand kit stock have on the resources Round 2 has available for any NEW tooling?" Or anyone going to Louisville this weekend could ask Jamie in person. Maybe rather than purchasing Eagle Transporters, folks should be purchasing Glow Jolly Roger ships and Ankylosaurus kits to try and get the wheels greased for new tooling! 
Tom


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Bwain no more said:


> For anyone calling the phone # provided, here's a suggestion. If you happen to get a live person on the phone rather than voicemail, perhaps just ask this ONE fairly direct question rather than 15 or 20 specific kit related questions. The question being, "What impact did the purchase of the Lindberg tooling and onhand kit stock have on the resources Round 2 has available for any NEW tooling?" Or anyone going to Louisville this weekend could ask Jamie in person. Maybe rather than purchasing Eagle Transporters, folks should be purchasing Glow Jolly Roger ships and Ankylosaurus kits to try and get the wheels greased for new tooling!
> Tom









Eagle fans should be purchasing as many Eagle kits as possible if they want to see a new tool Eagle. Also I don't really see how purchasing Ankylosaurs and Glow Jollys will really affect whether they bring out a new styrene Thor???


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I like the Eagle but I have zero interest in purchasing another reissue of the same old POS kit that was reissued not too long ago.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

djnick66 said:


> I like the Eagle but I have zero interest in purchasing another reissue of the same old POS kit that was reissued not too long ago.






Yes but it's sales of that which might decide if we get a newly tooled kit which Jamie hinted at on his R2 blog. So there's nothing to lose by buying some more of them.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yes there is - money!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

John P said:


> Yes there is - money!






True no doubt..............if you're not an Eagle fan and don't care about seeing a new kit.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I love the Eagle, not so much the ole MPC kit itself, but I'll pick up a few R2 repops this weekend at WF just for nostalgia. And because I want to try out some of the cool new 3D printed accessories for it! And because I can't afford any of the higher end versions! Oh, how I would love to have a 44 incher!!!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

That's what SHE said!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

Sadly no. Jamie at round 2 said they killed BOTH the Thor and Wizard of Oz witch kits because the Superman and Wolverine kits sold so badly


----------



## StyreneDude (Nov 16, 2012)

Jafo said:


> Sadly no. Jamie at round 2 said they killed BOTH the Thor and Wizard of Oz witch kits because the Superman and Wolverine kits sold so badly


That totally sucks. Big thanks to today's lazy kids who won't touch anything that even remotely requires effort.

And I saw this firsthand at my local hobby shop. A dad was desperately trying to get his son to look at the models. The kid asked "What do they do?" and the dad told him "Nothing. You have to build them yourself."

The kids reply? "No way...forget that man. It's too much work."

There you go.

Oh well...I hope they at least do something with the box art Joe Jusko did.
Make a poster out of it or something.

Maybe Frank Winspur could buy the kit and release it?


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

StyreneDude said:


> That totally sucks. Big thanks to today's lazy kids who won't touch anything that even remotely requires effort.
> 
> And I saw this firsthand at my local hobby shop. A dad was desperately trying to get his son to look at the models. The kid asked "What do they do?" and the dad told him "Nothing. You have to build them yourself."
> 
> ...










Also being discussed here.....


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=417840&page=2


I wonder if R2 were expecting instant good sales of these figure kits on the mass market? If they were they were always going to be disappointing as it's us older folk who buy most of these kits now.


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

And the Kong and possibly the Queen. Gone.


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

My kids have kids of their own, but my kids never got into models
either. Different age, different interests.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

StyreneDude said:


> That totally sucks. Big thanks to today's lazy kids who won't touch anything that even remotely requires effort.


Our command recently co-sponsored a school/age robot challenge. These grade school kids designed, built and programmed robots to perform specific tasks. They worked many hours after school on their projects, and the enthusiasm at the event was infectious.

The local library has a 3D printer on loan, and kids are lining up with designs they made on their computers and saved out as .stl files to print. 

Painting with such a broad brush rarely leaves a good appearance.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

^I always thought my nephew was on the lazy side. Goofed off while his sister worked hard. He didn't want to go to college so he could become a rock star. Sounds lame, right? But the kid spends all his time practicing and learning guitar, and he's become an _awesome _guitarist. He's only in a local band so far, but he's amazingly talented. Definitely has a future in the biz.

Doesn't build models, though.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Jafo said:


> Sadly no. Jamie at round 2 said they killed BOTH the Thor and Wizard of Oz witch kits because the Superman and Wolverine kits sold so badly


Ok you aftermarket guys, get to work on the Alex Ross Superman replacement head with the greying temples, and the black and red insignia.More kits will sell.


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

I can deal with no Thor. Super heroes are cool, and I was a huge comic book collector way back, but I have absolutely zero interest in building super hero models. I have Batman, Robin, Batman's Boat, Spiderman/Kraven, but these kits are all on my back, back, back burner. I'm not sure what will spark me to build them, but I'm sure one day I will get around to it.


----------



## oliver (Jan 11, 2005)

I really wanted this kit!!!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

ChrisW said:


> Our command recently co-sponsored a school/age robot challenge. These grade school kids designed, built and programmed robots to perform specific tasks. They worked many hours after school on their projects, and the enthusiasm at the event was infectious.
> 
> The local library has a 3D printer on loan, and kids are lining up with designs they made on their computers and saved out as .stl files to print.
> 
> Painting with such a broad brush rarely leaves a good appearance.


Yeah but designing a computer generated image is more in line with the sit in a chair in front of a screen type thing that kids do today.

If you asked kids to make a mock up or prototype of something out of wood, plastic, clay, etc. I doubt they could do it.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Is anyone else beginning to sense PL going under again...?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

deadmanincfan said:


> Is anyone else beginning to sense PL going under again...?


I think they're just being more cautious these days. I don't think we'll be seeing anything unexpected like the _Star Trek: Nemesis_ Scorpion or the _Titan AE_ Drej Alien kits from them any time soon.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Zombie_61 said:


> I think they're just being more cautious these days. I don't think we'll be seeing anything unexpected like the _Star Trek: Nemesis_ Scorpion or the _Titan AE_ Drej Alien kits from them any time soon.


Bite your tongue, Zombie!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Here are some reactions to PL cancelling KK on FB https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=774724432538819&set=gm.721336404584688&type=1&theater
Mcdee


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

deadmanincfan said:


> Is anyone else beginning to sense PL going under again...?


I think I see them making decisions that will _prevent _them from going under.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

John P said:


> I think I see them making decisions that will _prevent _them from going under.


Yup. James Hood didn't tell me that Round 2 was getting out of the model business, only that their figure kits weren't selling well. If and when PL does see figures selling better, I'm sure the company will issue new kits. It's a perfectly sound business decision.

I've said it before in these situations and I'll say it again: we've all got plenty of models in our stashes to build now, and they'll tide us over until the next models come out.


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

mcdougall said:


> Here are some reactions to PL cancelling KK on FB …..


_"The way they announce kits and then cancel kits... *maybe they should change the company name to Bi-Polar Lights*"_

That is too funny, McDee!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Mark McGovern said:


> ...I've said it before in these situations and I'll say it again: we've all got plenty of models in our stashes to build now, and they'll tide us over until the next models come out.


I have so many unbuilt models now that they would tide me over until I kick the bucket, and there would still be a bunch left after that. :lol:



BobbysMonsterModels said:


> _"The way they announce kits and then cancel kits... *maybe they should change the company name to Bi-Polar Lights*"_
> 
> That is too funny, McDee!


That's a great line; I wish I'd thought of it! :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Mark McGovern said:


> Yup. James Hood didn't tell me that Round 2 was getting out of the model business, only that their figure kits weren't selling well. If and when PL does see figures selling better, I'm sure the company will issue new kits. It's a perfectly sound business decision.
> 
> I've said it before in these situations and I'll say it again: we've all got plenty of models in our stashes to build now, and they'll tide us over until the next models come out.


Speak for yourself! I only have about 1500 stockpiled!


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Some things are circler, but I would be careful with “those lazy kids” comments. This is the bubble wrapped generation. Some of us with kids, have them so overprotected, it’s difficult for then to have any fun. I grew up with comic books, model kits, Mad and Famous Monsters magazine. Also, I played outside before Bugs Bunny and The Three Stooges came on, wouldn’t trade it for anything, but we were the first generation to grow up with television and the power of advertising. Aurora, DC and Marvel Comics did not advertise on TV, but we found them. Years ago, I met Forrest J Ackerman, while other middle aged men, told them how he made their childhood, I told he him how he sparked my love of cinema and the written word, he was more impressed by that. We played football without a helmet, could not happen today. Young people today are reaching back, with all the music streaming, they have now discovered vinyl albums, and stores, that are still left, are stocking them. I hope the return of the video store is next. Like most of us, I have a lot of unbuilt kits, I looked at them the other day, I will thin them out, making choices who stays and who goes. I have built a lot of kits lately from 20 years ago; I rarely buy new kits anymore. I have the “Island of Misfit Model Kits”, in my basement and will try to find them a good home. I see these guys on this site, with floor to ceiling boxed kits, reminds me of the days when I impulse bought at Chiller Theatre. When I see this, the first thing I think now is what if there is a fire, which kits would they try to save?


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

deadmanincfan said:


> Is anyone else beginning to sense PL going under again...?


 
PL didn't go under, it was bought as part of a deal that Mr. Lowe couldn't let pass.

And just a few years later he buys back the company, along with companies (and their molds) that we grew up with.

Mr. Lowe is a boomer collector, but first and foremost he's a businessman, and quite the shrewd one, at that.

Had there been a better response _from wholesalers and retailers_, we would have seen these kits in production. Believe me, I'm disappointed as much as others if not more so.


----------

